# Crouic (bruit de porte)



## Amok (20 Mars 2001)

Ehhhhooooo? C'est vide là dedans...
Je vais quand même laisser un post, des fois que quelqu'un passe....
Voila. J'aimerais que l'on m'indique un lien qui explique clairement et de préférence en Francais (mon anglais technique est moyen) comment ca fonctionne tout ca! Où peux t-on trouver Linux (J'ai cru comprendre que le téléchargement pour un 56K dure quelques mois)? Peut-on installer ca via Virtual PC si on a pas Virtual PC Linux mais 98? Komenkonfait? Merci m'sieurs dames.
(Si je parle de Virtual PC c'est parce que cela me semble plus simple avec la version 4 où on peut choisir son OS au démarrage plutot que d'installer ca direct sur MacOS, mais je dis peut être une grosse connerie?)

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 20 Mars 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Mars 2001)

Ben voui tous les jours je sus décu de ne voir aucun message dans cette partie du forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mais puisque qq'un passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bien voilà........

Alors d'abord, pas besoin de VPC4, le multi-booting sous Mac, c'est super, ca marche nickel, tu choisis un OS par défaut, et au démarrage, t'as une jolie fenêtre qui apparaît qui te demande ton OS, et en cas de non réponse au bout de xx temps choisi, il boot sur l'OS par défaut, donc c'est bon....
Je dit jolie fenêtre, parce que sur PC, c'est un vieux message DOS qui fait chier.

Bon ensuite, c'est pas vrai qu'il faut des mois, mais des heures c'(est vrai, moi j'aim laissé connecter trois jours pour installer en direct du Net, mais à 3Ko/sec seulement.
Mais tu peux commander des CDs avec tous les packages, et donc plein de logiciels libre avec.
Par exemple, j'ai commandé les CDs Debian pour 50Fr et trois jours plus tard, j'ai trois CDs plein, avec tous pleins de trucs.
Enfin voilà, un brève apercu, n'hésite pas à poser des questions, je suis content de pouvoir répondre


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2001)

Salut Toine!
Et où peut on obtenir ces CD's? Y a t-il une doc avec? Et si non, quel bouquin conseilles tu pour débuter?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Mars 2001)

Bon alors : 
www.ikarios.com 

tu commandes Debian 2.2 pour PPC, c'est 50Fr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis pour la doc, ben ca se fait en général sur IRC, sur les servers undernet, le forum linuxfr et linux.fr
tu trouves tous ce que tu veux...
pour des trucs spécifiques au mac, pose plutôt ici
sinon y'a aussi www.linuxfr.org 

voilà

continue à poser des questions....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

Ahem, coucou !
Vous me leconnaissez ?
C'est moi 3x7, voui voui je ne suis pas cantonné à Only Mac ! (aussi sur Mac4ever et Macfr.com)

Bon j'ai quand même une question. Je peux la poser ? oui ? merci !
Linux c'est, je résume, un peu chiant à installer, c'est stable, multitâche préemptif, gestion de mémoire protégée, et patati et patata.
Bref pour le programmeur qui va s'amuser avec, voire l'utiliser, c'est trés bien.
Ce n'est pas mon cas. Je suis un utilisateur graphiste et Linux me fait l'effet d'un gros truc mystérieux et complexe (je parle de l'installation et de la configuration)
En conclusion : Pourquoi je me ferai ch.. à installer un OS dont je ne vois pas à quoi il pourrait me servir.
Est-ce que Linux gère le postscript ?

------------------
15 ans de Mac


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Avril 2001)

Hum ... si tu n'as pas installé OS X ... essaye Linux ... car sur Linux il y a : The Gimp !
Perso je trouve ce logiciel vraiment extra ... et il mérite a lui seul d'essayer Linux. Pis comme ça tu te fais une nouvelle expérience qui pourra toujours resservir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Avril 2001)

C'est moi ou y'a que les gamers de MG qui réponde pour Linux ?

BOn pour ce qui est de ton cas, il est vrai que Linux n'est pas le meilleur système d'exploitation qui soit, mais bon, je trouve que c'est un Os qui vaut vraiment le détour, et on peut faire ce qu'on veut avec..
il est vrai que c('est beaucoup plus intéressant pour le programmeur que pour le graphiste, mais on commence à avoir des trucs sympa quand même sur Linux, quoique je les ai jamais essayé puisque je n'utilise que le mode console non graphique, mais y'a pas de raison d'avoir peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2001)

C'est vrai que les deux seuls exemples de pôtes qui utilisent Linux, s'en servent pour la programmation.
Merci pour l'info sur "The Gimp"
A l'occasion je verrai ca.

------------------
15 ans de Mac


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Avril 2001)

Théoriquement, si tu cherche bien ... et je crois l'avoir dans un CD de login, il y a un équivalent d'illustrator sur Linux (me rapelle plus du nom ..) je l'avais essaye et il etait vraiment tres bien foutu. on trouve aussi pas mal d'outils 3D ... et le tout est gratuit (pas comme la suite adobe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Avril 2001)

moi aussi j'avais un truc dans le genre également dans un CD de login, mais pour retrouver un CD chez moi...........
Et il est vrai qu'il était bien foutu..........

Non essaye quand même Linux, c'est pas mal, mais fait pas comme moi, installe une interface graphique, c'est pratique...

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------

